# 3HP Dust Collector to a Cyclone... Oneida XL? Also filter options?



## oldoakwooddesign (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey Guys, I'm new to the forum but have been trying to find someone who has the Oneida Super Deputy XL in use w/ their shop. I'm looking at upgrading my 3HP dust collector to a 2 stage system and I'm also upgrading to filter cartridges/canisters. I haven't been able to find any reviews or info about the XL besides what Oneida says on their website. Lots of people have the Oneida super deputy and for the most part people seem to like it so I was going to go with the XL considering my units CFM (2800). Also any recommendations on filters both design and type would be great. Due to the cost I had considered going with semi truck filters both top and bottom for the two sides of my DC but haven't decided on that.
Thanks Guys!!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I have the Super Dust Deputy in front of my four bag, three horse Jet. I plan on also picking up an XL to replace it, then moving the SD to my horse and a half horse unit on the other side of the shop.

I would not be without the SDD or the larger XL version for the big machine, which tends the jointer, lathe and planer. Without it, I'd be emptying bags way too often, and I'd have to be concerned about the impact of debris flying past the impeller (I use the collector as my vacuum system).

Initially, I was running four inch hose between my collector and SDD. When I got the chance, I swapped the input to a six inch hose and the improvement was significant. Obviously, going to the XL would allow me to increase the input size more and I know the improvement would be worth the time and money.

I'm just running one micron bags I upgraded to on my big collector. The horse and half is running a one micron canister with paddles.

At least one company is saying the paddles should be avoided and, instead, the filter should be blown clean.

Just for reference, I noted my collectors seemed to not improve after cleaning. After pulling the canister, I noted all the dust had landed on the plate in the center and did not fall on down. After I made it a habit to shake the collector following cleaning, the improvement was significant.

I think bags would be fine, if you got the right ones. For example, I'm thinking about upgrading to the style that flares out to give more area. For my collector, that would mean going from two twenty inch bags to two bags with twenty inch diameter openings, but with a top diameter of thirty inches, and a bit taller. Of course, canisters would give more area.

If you use bags on the bottom, consider picking up some of the foam used to seal between campers and the bed of trucks. It will stop the leaks common to bag systems at the points where the bags bunch.


----------



## oldoakwooddesign (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks Kelly! Yeah I'm doing a whole dust collection system upgrade, so instead of having 4" corigated tubing going to a machine then moving it each time i need a different machine, I'll be using all 6" ducting to go throughout my shop, hence why i'm planning on going with the SDD XL. The 6" duct will be reduced to 4" right before the machine it is servicing to allow for maximum airflow. I think i'll eventually go to the canister filters, but given the cost I won't be buying 2 of them. I have been looking at the Wynn Environmental, but I think it may have to be a few months after I get the cyclone and ducting all set up.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Wynn makes great filters but no better than Donaldson truck filters that cost much less.
Read this blog: http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/series/5536


----------



## oldoakwooddesign (Sep 25, 2016)

> Wynn makes great filters but no better than Donaldson truck filters that cost much less.
> Read this blog: http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/series/5536
> 
> - shipwright


So what donaldson filters did you use? How close were they to fitting. My rim dimensions are 19" round. The only filter number i have found was EAF 5069 and its only 13 3/4 wide… any suggestions?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I change from machine to machine at the SDD, instead of at the machine. At my dust deputy are hose ends for: 1) cabinet saw; 2) jointer; 3) planer; 4) sanding station; 5) lathe; and, 6) router table.

My horse and a half, canister unit switches between the edge sander, the drum-disk sander and the band saw. the hose ends are color coded so I know which one leads to the drum-disk and so on. The miter gets a 2hp HF with an upgraded bag.

Switching between hoses doesn't require me to close one gate, then open another.

Switching hoses at the SDD, rather than the machine, allows me to avoid bending down and grab a hose, or bend down to deal with a gate. I tie two hoses together with enough string between them to allow me to hang them off an eye hook on the ceiling. This keeps them from dropping to the floor and makes grabbing one a breeze.

I had used Y's, but the gates were a pain. Doing away with the Y's and gates reduced line loss.

I tie two hoses together with enough string between them to allow me to hang them off the ceiling. this keeps them from dropping to the floor, and me having to reach over something and down to pick them up.

The table saw hose is easily identified by the Y, which leads off to the over arm and cabinet collector ports. It flies opposite the sanding table hose.

This approach works out well for me and the money for piping went toward additional collectors, one of which (the HF one) has to remain portable, because it thinks it's a lawn vacuum [on the end of my SDD, which I made portable] in the fall.


----------



## oldoakwooddesign (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey Thanks Kelly! Yeah I have a 2 car garage as my set up and everything has to move at days end so my wife can park in the garage. Space in a huge factor (it all has to fit in one bay of the garage), that is also why the DC is going in the attic. It would be nice to have more space…. some day! As for the duct work, having smaller run (small shop) and building my own blast gates will alleviate quite a bit of the cost, I also have a friend that is a commercial HVAC guy who is getting me everything through his company so i'm saving a little bit there!!
Question though… With the SDD how hard was it do get the flex hose to fit the top port? I have read that people struggle with getting them to fit, although I will be using actual 26g ducting.
Thanks again.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

> So what donaldson filters did you use? How close were they to fitting. My rim dimensions are 19" round. The only filter number i have found was EAF 5069 and its only 13 3/4 wide… any suggestions?
> 
> - oldoakwooddesign


I mention the size I used on my HF dust collector in Green Valley in the last segment of the above blog. It is a p181099. It is a fair bit smaller than the ring and works very well. The p181038 is identical in size to the Wynn 35A and others have used it. I find that the cheaper 099 is handling things just fine. I didn't get the numbers on the one at home in Canada but if you take your dimensions in to a truck filter dealer and ask nicely they can be a lot of help.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I missed the question about the hose connecting to the top of the SDD. It's no complication, at all. In fact, I removed it each time the unit goes out into the yard to vacuum leaves and pine cones. Connecting everything back up in the shop takes seconds (I tighten using my impact driver).


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Paul, got any photos or posts of your assembly with the filter?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

This is about the best I have. What in particular did you want to see?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

That's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks.

What did your filter run?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Just looking at your tie downs for the filter. If the top of the turn buckles were straight, threaded rods, you could use knobs for quick removal. For that matter, you could swap the turn buckles for just threaded hooks.


----------



## oldoakwooddesign (Sep 25, 2016)

Paul, you built this set up a while back right, are you still happy with the air flow? Have you ever measured the CFM it moves? I think i'll be getting the P181099 filter, still have a decent amount of set up to do with my unit but it will be nice once its all done!! 
thanks again for all the input!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

That one doesn't have all that many hours on it as I spend half of my shop time at home in Canada and the other half at my winter place in Az. I did that last winter and used it for a month or two but I have every confidence that I will give me better bang for the buck than the Wynn did. At under a third of the price it will be a winner if it lasts half as long and I'm betting it will do better than that.
On the other hand the bigger ones on my home DC have been on for much longer and show no signs of needing replacement. The still suck better than the bag ever dreamed of and allow no noticable dust escapement.

I haven't measured the cfm of either but anecdotally I can say there isn't a noticable difference between the larger Wynn and the smaller Donaldson.

Not sure what you meant by "What did it run?" but if you meant cost it was under $50 as I remember. Try one. $50 is all you have to lose and I'll bet you don't change after you have tried it.


----------



## oldoakwooddesign (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey Shipwright, just thought I'd let you know, ended up going with a Donaldson filter eaf5038. Pretty much identical size to the wynn with a merv 15 and 277sqft of filter. Bought it on eBay for 60 bucks per plus some for shipping, so was pretty stoked about that! I'll get pictures up once I have them all put together! Thanks again!


----------



## oldoakwooddesign (Sep 25, 2016)

So here it is, I ended up going with the Oneida Super deputy XL and well, it's pretty awesome! Ran about 50bd ft through my planer this morning and it did really well, no dust in the. At below the canister! I ended up going with the Donaldson EAF5038 filter measures the exact some as the wynn environmental canisters with MERV 15 and 277sqft filter area. I ran 8" duct off my D.C. To the cyclone then necked it down to 6" right at the cyclone. So far it's working really well, I ran 6" duct throughout my garage then necked that down to 4" right at each machine with a coordsponding blast gate. With the D.C. To filter I modified to fit my DC, some 6" round to 6" box duct outlets and connected it with 6" flex ducting… seems to work. It's not done yet but very usable and is already 10 times better than my last D.C.!
Thanks for your help!!


----------

